# Just a quick question



## seapro86 (Jun 28, 2008)

Me and my brother have tried gigging a few times but with little luck. We stayed all night one time and only gigged two that were barely legal. We went around avalon bridge near indian bayou and we tried in a foot of water to about three foot of water with the same result. Anyone have any tips you might could give us about where to go or how deep of water to try in? Thanks in advance....:clap:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

depth of water varies. just have to try different areas. i have been one night and got my limit and went back the next night with the same conditions and got skunked! the hunt is half the fun of floundering! just stick with it! you will find them!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

The first couple of times I ever floundered I limited out in 4-6 hours, very few times since (3 years) have I done it again. If I were to average fish vs time floundering it would be something like this 0.00000025 and money vs fish would be worse. I have had a few in the boat several times prior to starting the generator and other nights I have refueled it twice without seeing a flounder. A good friend of mine will limit or just about limit out every time he goes, several times he has called his wife to move his truck and trailer to an Alabama launch because he was doing so good. He makes fun of me for floundering when he is not going because he feels that he has if all figured out. He keeps a fish count,date, wind direction, wind speed, moon, tide, water and air temp and will not share any of his records. He has been doing it for several years and has mastered to me. If I were you try and pick up on the weather, tides and etc.to go along with others reports.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some pretty good advice there guys. I like the log idea a lot. Might have to use it to track my trips too.


----------



## sneakyr (Aug 1, 2008)

May or may not hold true in Fla.Of course i gig in S.C.,ive gigged a lot of years,My advise would be gig 3 nights either side of full or new moon.I like to ck barometric pressure, rising or above 3000.?


----------



## lets m8 (Aug 23, 2008)

smoke eeem


----------

